# 4 Ways To Add A  Picnic Box To A Bike



## Goldenrod (Jun 20, 2020)

1) The wisdom of putting a child carrier on a ten speed is interesting but appauling to modern mothers so this bike we let rental guests use was modified.  The box was made from old plywood on purpose.  
2) The wine box on a tandem is handy and viewers only pay attention to it.
3) This is a cigar box trunk on an 1878 Puch Austrian Moped.
4) This is a built-in table picnic box wit wire and magnets.


----------

